
Amazon built Fire TV directly into a cheap 4K set - Imagenuity
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/16/amazon-built-fire-tv-directly-into-a-cheap-4k-set/
======
Imagenuity
Link to Fire TV on Amazon (sans affiliate code)
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XDC9RBJ/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XDC9RBJ/)

43" $450 — 50" $550 — 55" $650 — 65" $900

